# cant hold on target



## hardheadedhunt (Sep 10, 2011)

im having trouble holding my sight pins on target swaying back and fourth so my shooting isnt consistint can any one help me with this is there some exercises i can do ?


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

This is what I do to hold as steady as I can:
1- Feet shoulder width apart.
2- Weight in the middle of the feet but leaning a bit forward. Rock back/forth a little to test your footing.
3- shoulders as low as possible
4- front shoulder forward so the pressure of the bow is directed to my body.
5- rear shoulder pushed back (for back tension)
6- Relax biceps and triceps
7- Aim your body so that after drawing the bow is already aimed to the top of the target. If left or right, before the next shot move one foot forward or back the try until it is just dead on. Twisting to aim increases your shake.
8- Make sure your bow fits you for the distance you intend to shoot.
There are several other things to consider.
Watch videos (YouTube - Archery TV) of world class shooters and study the bow grip and body posture, get a coach or a pro shooter to help you

Good luck.


----------



## hardheadedhunt (Sep 10, 2011)

thank you ill try that im kinda new to bow hunting


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

First thing is to get your bow's draw length set to fit you.

Once that's done, get somebody to show you how to find the best alignment for you - foot position, posture, arms & shoulders. This is in large part figuring out which muscles to engage and which to relax.

The difficult part is that DL and alignment are closely connected. First get the DL set approximately, then as you learn your best alignment, you will likely have to adjust it a little. A good coach can usually get your initial DL set very close. 

Then learn to focus on the target without switching your attention from the target to the back end of the shot.

There are a few other things that will help with steadiness, but not before you get your DL to fit you.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

DROP THE DRAW WEIGHT.... EXERCISE.... TRY ROWING A BOAT..


----------



## hardheadedhunt (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for the help i have my DL set just bad form started out with no coaching some things just arnt ment to do on your own


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THE BOW MUST FIT PERFECT............................................


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

The problem is new shooters have no idea what exactly is "fit perfect". That takes a long time. Even if you are told exactly how it is, it takes a long time for all the aspects to gear in place. My best advice is to be able to adjust DL, peep height, D-loop size and other aspects a often as needed, until you shoot like a pro.


----------

